# Two Years Ago



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

This happened.









Specifically, THIS happened.









About three months later, this happened.









He was derpy right from the start.


















But also adorable.


















True love blossomed.









Until he got too big.










more...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

But friends adapt.









He went through that gangly stage.









Gangly AND awkward, that is.









A role reversal occurred









And he started to look sorta dignified.









Dare I say... not gangly?


















more...

Yea, really not gangly anymore at all. Hunk.









Birthday Boy.











Love this dog so much. He's gotten me involved in activities I never would have thought I could do, he's Maisy's best friend, and he makes me laugh pretty much every day. Here's to a million more.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy birthday! He is a great looking dog. His mom is too.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Such a gorgeous hunk - happy b-day Squash! 

Love your picture stories, Sassafras. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Happy birthday pumpkin!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday! 

~Erica~


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

He is so gorgeous. Happy Birthday big boy!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Squash, ya big hunk!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

SUCH a handsome boy! I've been trying to figure out what breed he is... Now that I see his mom, I'm even more confused!!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Squash. 2 years already??



Canyx said:


> SUCH a handsome boy! I've been trying to figure out what breed he is... Now that I see his mom, I'm even more confused!!


LOL, it's a great story. Someone wanna link Nekomi's old thread for Canyx?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> LOL, it's a great story. Someone wanna link Nekomi's old thread for Canyx?


Ha, I should have thought of that!

Here: http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/86885-we-have-pregnant-girlie.html


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow! WHAT a thread and what a tale! Obviously Squash went to an amazing home 
I always thought he was just some adopted bully mix, but I've never seen another dog like him, in real life or on the internet. What a dog!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Squash!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy birthday Squash and all the rest of the pumpkin pie litter. It's been great seeing Squash grow up these last two years and he's become such a great dog.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Canyx said:


> Wow! WHAT a thread and what a tale! Obviously Squash went to an amazing home
> I always thought he was just some adopted bully mix, but I've never seen another dog like him, in real life or on the internet. What a dog!


You might have seen this in the thread, but TWAB's Shambles is Squash's brother.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, and Shambles held out as long as he could... his birthday is actually _today_.


----------



## sasha2334829 (Nov 2, 2012)

What a cute story! Happy birthday Squash!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I just went back and re-read some of the old thread. The best part was this:


Sassafras:


> I am seriously hugely in love with Squash. Like, maybe I should start buttering up my husband for my upcoming birthday.


And the siggy on the post shows a beautiful grown-up version of Squash. <3


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Squash! 

He was gorgeous from the day he was born and always will be ..... I wish him and yourself many more happy and healthy Birthdays to come!

The photos were great!!!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

He's an awesome looking dog. What type of breed is he?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Yes, and Shambles held out as long as he could... his birthday is actually _today_.


And he left Linney's uterus in shambles. 

I hate that his birthday is a day later. WAY TO EXCLUDE YOURSELF, YAMS.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> He's an awesome looking dog. What type of breed is he?


Read the linked thread. I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, he's grown up into a very handsome boy! If he wasn't such a derp, he could almost be intimidating!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> You might have seen this in the thread, but TWAB's Shambles is Squash's brother.


WHAT. Somehow I missed that bit?! Admittedly, I did skim through it all. I thought TWAB wasn't able to convince her bf 

Well. I can see that things escalated quickly!

Hmm, now I'm even more curious about who the father is! Both Squash and Shambles don't look like their mom at all. Though I always though they were lankier than most bully mixes I see.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Canyx said:


> WHAT. Somehow I missed that bit?! Admittedly, I did skim through it all. I thought TWAB wasn't able to convince her bf
> 
> Well. I can see that things escalated quickly!
> 
> Hmm, now I'm even more curious about who the father is! Both Squash and Shambles don't look like their mom at all. Though I always though they were lankier than most bully mixes I see.


There is a continuing saga in another thread where Nekomi was thinking of placing him and both Ginger somewhere other than Ohio because of BSL- Sham is brindle, most people think he's a Pit mix (even though he's hip high on me at his back and 84 lbs) so we said we'd foster him. We didn't have that much interest in him, and the interest there was never panned out. His brother originally was interested but their family dog was dying (and his girlfriend thought Linney was ugly. EYE ROLL.) so he just lingered and went to events with me. He became a total a-hole at about 6 months old and RGing (bit twice) so I started working with him and around 8 months old I was just like "Are we really going to adopt him out? He's awful and I love him." so he stayed.

Oh and my boyfriend bought a Range Rover so baby gets a dog. 

There is definitely a lot of Linney in their eyes/faces. Structurally as well. They're basically very large Linney's with weird heads and tiny mutant ears.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow, it's like one of those stories.... 
One day I'll find out every dog on DF is somehow related eh?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

My plan is to breed Shambles and create robot dog over lords and sell them to DFers.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Squash and the Pumpkin Pie litter. Lots of great photos there to show him growing up (the derpy stage is cute!) I remember it from the get-go and the way they totally grew up different than mama. I still think Squash looks a lot like a Dogo Argentino but who only knows with that group's genetics?


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish Flash would come back and post some updated Cinnamon pictures. She was such a pretty happy girl as well.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> He's an awesome looking dog. What type of breed is he?


He's an Alaskan Husky! 



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> There is definitely a lot of Linney in their eyes/faces. Structurally as well. They're basically very large Linney's with weird heads and tiny mutant ears.


Yes, I agree that you can really see her in their eyes. And some of the stories I hear about Linney's personality... they are a lot like her temperament-wise, too, I think. 



Shell said:


> I still think Squash looks a lot like a Dogo Argentino but who only knows with that group's genetics?


Squash did a CAT (Coursing Ability Test) several weeks ago and I overheard more than one person call him a Dogo as we were walking by. I'm most suspicious of American Bulldog at this point, but who knows?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

In these two photos of Lin, I just see SO much of the puppies:



















I would pay SO MUCH money to figure out who the dad is. It's one of those things we'll never know that I'm dying to know. I buy American Bulldog the most, but man, we get so many PP pup lookalikes at work that I can never tell.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Squash! 

Squash looks like such a goofball. I love derby dogs - they really make the world a whole lot better.

I also found this in the original thread:


Mizuno said:


> They are adorable! I love the little pink noses on the light babies... and I hope if you give the runt boy away that they keep his name Squash!


<3


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

If someone new came on DF and was like "what mix is my dog?" and showed a pic of Squash/Shambles, we'd probably say bully mixed with something tall. I bet not one of us would think of an Alaskan husky. 



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> his girlfriend thought Linney was ugly


That just kills me. I'm really not a fan of northern breeds, but she was gorgeous. So un-exaggerated!


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> If someone new came on DF and was like "what mix is my dog?" and showed a pic of Squash/Shambles, we'd probably say bully mixed with something tall. I bet not one of us would think of an Alaskan husky.


Just you watch, from now on, every single breed guess from me is going to be Alaskan Husky :spy:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> If someone new came on DF and was like "what mix is my dog?" and showed a pic of Squash/Shambles, we'd probably say bully mixed with something tall. I bet not one of us would think of an Alaskan husky.
> 
> That just kills me. I'm really not a fan of northern breeds, but she was gorgeous. So un-exaggerated!


I used to shoot down "ridiculous" breed guesses all the time, and then the PP pups were born and my tune totally changed. I give a guess at what mixes look like and then say "But who knows: Shambles" 

Admittedly I made a mental "No" when she said Linney was ugly. Her "concern" was that Shambles would look like her and thus be "ugly" SHAMBLES IS A BEAUTIFUL FLOWER AND SO IS LINNEY.


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy birthday Squash! I read the ENTIRE thread, what an interesting story!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

What a great story. Such a handsome boy!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks, all. 

I knew I had a copy of this somewhere. The wee brothers.


----------

